# Drawing my bow



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

hey chelz a jump of 10 lbs is a lot...i would recommend going back to 20. then after a few weeks increase the poundage by 1-2 lbs .shoot for a few weeks repeat 1-2 lbs. any pain stop.....im guessing you never had any back injuries? or shoulder issues? archery is a game of skill not strength. i looked up you profile seems like you want to shoot paper. paper does not know or care what poundage you shoot. hope this helps mike


----------



## Chelz (Dec 9, 2014)

mike 66 said:


> hey chelz a jump of 10 lbs is a lot...i would recommend going back to 20. then after a few weeks increase the poundage by 1-2 lbs .shoot for a few weeks repeat 1-2 lbs. any pain stop.....im guessing you never had any back injuries? or shoulder issues? archery is a game of skill not strength. i looked up you profile seems like you want to shoot paper. paper does not know or care what poundage you shoot. hope this helps mike


Hi Mike,

Umm, I did not jump 10LBS right away. I started at 20LBs, but in 3 Months I adjusted my poundage with the right time. So I did not do the 10lbs right away. 
My last was 26LBS. I was shooting the 30lbs for about 3 weeks I think, but I never had a problem before. But now, I guess my muscles are getting used to this.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

Chelz said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> Umm, I did not jump 10LBS right away. I started at 20LBs, but in 3 Months I adjusted my poundage with the right time. So I did not do the 10lbs right away.
> My last was 26LBS. I was shooting the 30lbs for about 3 weeks I think, but I never had a problem before. But now, I guess my muscles are getting used to this.


you must remember these muscles are NOT used for anything else the closest exercise that i know of that even comes close is a rowing machine. are you sure no one is joking you...i saw a guy sew in a guys cams one time he could not pull it to save his life...:flame:


----------



## 04razortec (Apr 21, 2013)

You are probably trying to draw with just your arm instead of using back also. Sounds like you may have started off correctly and just lost the proper form. Get someone near you to help. Good luck and you will get it! Be patient. There is much to learn and enjoy.


----------



## Chelz (Dec 9, 2014)

04razortec said:


> You are probably trying to draw with just your arm instead of using back also. Sounds like you may have started off correctly and just lost the proper form. Get someone near you to help. Good luck and you will get it! Be patient. There is much to learn and enjoy.


Hi,

I think so too. Right now, I'm trying to practice both of my arms and back as well. Before I only use one arm to do all the job. Now, I'm practicing the push and pull method so I do the 50-50 on both arms.

Thank guys


----------

